# Wanting a 22.



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys i am going to be getting a 22. for christmas this year for sure. i will only be using it for target shooting and squirrel. any suggestions. i dont really want to go more than 150 cuz my parents are just giving me a few hundred to gander and i want some other stuff to. any suggestions??? Thnx


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

Micro_Mini_Angler said:


> hey guys i am going to be getting a 22. for christmas this year for sure. i will only be using it for target shooting and squirrel. any suggestions. i dont really want to go more than 150 cuz my parents are just giving me a few hundred to gander and i want some other stuff to. any suggestions??? Thnx



ill sale you the one I'm saling


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I have not hunted in a couple of years but I have a Ruger 10-22 semi-automatic. Great squirrel gun imo. It's light and you can knock their eyeballs out from 30 yards !  As for the price range I'm not sure what they go for these days.

http://www.ruger-1022.com/


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

I bought a Ruger 10/22 with synthetic stock new from The Deer Hunter for $175.00 either early this year or last year. Can't remember as I had approval to buy a bunch of toys all around the same time.  Anyway, the synthetic stocks are usually priced a little higher than your basic 10/22 so you may be able to pick one up for a buck fifty. I know Gander Mountain had some wooden stocks when I was looking for a synthetic. I love Ruger rifles and plan to incorporate a synthetic Mini-14 into the mix soon. That one will be a little more than a buck fifty though.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree for that money go with the Ruger 10-22...but remember if your set on buying the rifle from Gander that the one in Hilliard is subject to the Columbus gun law which would require the buyer to go to the Columbus department of public safety and apply for the permit..I think it also cost a extra $10 or so...my advice would be to go to the one in Reynoldsburg if your set on buying it from Gander.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are wanting a scope to go with it you may want to look at the Marlin Model 60 so you can then get a scope to go on top of it. That would put you at or slightly above 150 with a scope. If a scope isn't a big deal for you, then I would definitely get the ruger 10-22. I think it is the best .22 out there under 500.00. It's rated one of Field and Stream's 50 best guns EVER.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

another vote for the ruger.i love that lil' gun


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a scope on my Ruger 10-22.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I am saying that the price of the gun, plus a decent scope will put you over 150. I have a scope on my 10/22 and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Well, maybe a 77/22.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Another 10/22 fan here.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Got you Crankus. Thought you meant the 10-22 doesn't accept a scope.
I didn't know these guns were so popular.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That's because the design is so good. You get good quality for a good price. Lots of parts and aftermarket upgrades available for these guns. Plus, they are a ball to shoot!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think they are the most popular .22 out there.
as crankus said,tons of upgrades and stuff for customizing.i've had mine for about 30 years.actually,one of my sons has it now.
you can put hundreds of $ into one if you want.nice custom stainless bull barrel,custom stocks,hammers,optics,etc,and make a real tack driver.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap, Big 10/22 Fan Here.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here's a nice one.should knock the eyes out of them rats.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 77/22 22mag and its very accurate...but I think they are running around $350 these days...I think I had a Glenfield when I was a kid they are very fun guns to shoot.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Misfit, 

That isn;t one of those $150 Ruger 10/22's is it? If so.... I'll take it!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.toss in a few more bills and you could own a fine specimen like that 
i think that gun has more aftermarket mods,upgrades and accessories available,than probably any other on the market.maybe more than all put together.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Dependability you cannot beat a 10/22 but they are not accurate out of the box. Hence all the available upgrades to make them accurate. That being said I have NEVER seen a 10/22 that was broke.

If I hunt squirrel with a .22 I want it to put a 3-shot group into a dime @ 50 yards.
My 77/22 will do that all day long. An old Remington I have mdl34 bolt action does even better.

If a 150.00 is your absolute limit look for an older Remington especially the 500 series.
Most of these are a Williams Patent ( Same guy that designed the .30 Carbine for U.S. ) All of these are real good shooters and plinkers. The 550 is an autoloader that shoots sweet and the 514 is a bolt that also would fit the bill.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Im almost considering selling my hi point 9 to put money twards a 10/22. More fun for plinking, plus a hell of a better gun quality wise. No matter what , Ill have one before next spring.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i agree,papa.the 10/22 is not the most accurate stock factory .22 .that's why i scoped mine.that doesn't improve accuacy,but minimizes shooter error with the open sights.
one of THE most accurate i've shot is that swett old wnchester 67.i could put together some tight groups with that gun with the open sights.the 10/22 was no match for it.
i like shooting open sights,and would have tricked out my ruger if i was still hunting.


----------



## leadfoot (Apr 15, 2004)

The Ruger 10/22 is the best semi auto .22 on the market for the money and has been for years. Its alot better than the Marlin which has a lot of plastic internal parts.
But for Hunting and Target shooting I would get CZ 513 or 452. the CZ513 costs about $200
http://www.cz-usa.com/products_rimfire_rifles.php?m=1


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have 2 452 Americans and can vouch for the accuracy...one is a 22LR the other a 17HMR....they have a good selection of them at the Gander Mountain Hilliard store as well.


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

oh your gonna bring out the fire in me now.I've had a marlin model 60 .22 tube fed rifle for over 10 years,it has 50,000 rounds thru it and no problems.The only thing i did was put a nikon buckmaster scope on it and it has been very acurate.I bet ya i could shoot a rat in his butthole with it!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Go to wal-mart and grab yourself a Savage MkII .22 It is pretty cheap I think they run for about 99 bucks at wal-mart, and it is a pretty decent rifle.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruger 10/22!  Bought mine when they came out and has never malfunctioned. Darn accurate too.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

When you make your decision check out this place http://vancesshooterssupplies.com/user/index.php They have some great deals on firearms of all types


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I love rugers... my next gun is a Mark III .22 pistol. I've heard only good things about the 10/22 rifle/carbine.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

01mercLS said:


> Go to wal-mart and grab yourself a Savage MkII .22 It is pretty cheap I think they run for about 99 bucks at wal-mart, and it is a pretty decent rifle.


This is what I bough, cost $105 now adays. Its a really light yet solid feling gun, the bolt is smooth to, i can shoot through ten rounds pretty fast if I feel the need.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

just got back from gander, i bought a Marlin 795.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I only buy one brand of rimfire....MARLIN !


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

those are pretty nice there.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I love my Marlins, but have a few Savages as well. They both seem to be equal in my eyes when comparing rimfires.

lg_mouth


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a savage 17HMR... gets it done just the same.


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Another vote for 10/22 here. I put a heavy target barrel, hogue stock and a scope on mine and wouldn't trade it for anything (in it's price range). I think you could definitely get a used one for less than 150. Very modifiable/upgradeable. Love mine!


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Ruger 10/22 is probably the best all around, but if you want out of the box accuracy at a sorta reasonable price get a CZ 452 they have several models. IMHO


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

i have a remington 597 and i absolutely love it. the only uprgrades that i have added are a cheap tasco pronghorn scope and metal magazines. the cheap plastic magazines were causing some ejection problems. other than that i have never had a problem with it, and it is a tack driver. i outshoot my brother with his 10/22 everytime that we go out.


----------

